# House and trance music



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sasha is pure genius:

http://www.amazon.com/Invol2ver-Sasha/dp/B001BP4UEA is living proof.

Any other fans?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Love his mix stuff with John Digweed.

The Northern Exposure albums in particularly are masterworks of the genre.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*"Greatest Hits" · Jockstrap





*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

__
https://soundcloud.com/magnetic-magazine%2Flights-out-premiere-oscean-horizonsz-tresor

Track: Horizonz
Artist: *Oscean*
Label: Tresor
Format: Vinyl/Digital
Release Date: 11-14-22

With lush pads, gritty textures, and punchy drums, Horizonz is airy stripped-back electro at its finest. Something you'd hear during the earlier part of an open-to-close set.


----------

